# Opti-Guard



## rjberry (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been having a look around and like the sound of Opti-Guard. Is there anywhere in south Wales that offers this?

Failing that, is there anywhere that anyone would recommend?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

As far as I am aware m8. Lee at Bespoke Carare is the only Licensed and authorized Detailer in the UK to be able to apply Opti Guard. There is a great deal of paper work and waver forums to fill in and be approved prior to you receiving opti guard.

Gordon.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269972&highlight=opti+guard


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

If you read the first reply to that chaps thread that says it all Re: warranty worth.

The claims of these sealant supplier's, mainly through dealerships, are ridiculous. To be fair though, this chaps service looks to be of high quality as opposed to the average dealer's superguard offerings which consist of a sub 1 hour wash and application. Good preparation obviously paying dividends in the quality of the surface and the durability of the applied protection.

All of the premium sealants are pretty close in terms of longevity of protection. I use Zaino which is a 2 part 'epoxy' style sealant. Personally though I mostly recommend clients seeking durability and longevity of protection to go with a hard wax such as Collinite. It lasts a long time (around a year, which in the real world is good), and it can easily and cheaply be topped up by the Client at their leisure.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorry Matt but Zaino is is no way close in terms of longevity to Opti-guard, opti-coat or any of the other nano sealants.

Niether does it, nor collinite offer the protection of a hard clear coat style nano coating (quartz or resin based) 

As Gordon says, Lee is probably your best option if you really want opti-guard..


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> If you read the first reply to that chaps thread that says it all Re: warranty worth.
> 
> The claims of these sealant supplier's, mainly through dealerships, are ridiculous. To be fair though, this chaps service looks to be of high quality as opposed to the average dealer's superguard offerings which consist of a sub 1 hour wash and application. Good preparation obviously paying dividends in the quality of the surface and the durability of the applied protection.
> 
> All of the premium sealants are pretty close in terms of longevity of protection. I use Zaino which is a 2 part 'epoxy' style sealant. Personally though I mostly recommend clients seeking durability and longevity of protection to go with a hard wax such as Collinite. It lasts a long time (around a year, which in the real world is good), and it can easily and cheaply be topped up by the Client at their leisure.


This Guy is on hear and my service and warranty offer is nothing like a dealers and the fact is I don't have to offer any warranty I do it of my own back I think says it all.

Zanio is a good sealant but no mar resistance or durability levels of optiguard or a good few other ceramic sealants I am afraid

Collinite yes is a dam good wax though telling clients it lasts around a year I could not do that on a daily driver that is washed regularly in testing I found an average of 4 months.

I do a lot of testing and always do it on car and van to see if results very.

Wax 2 weeks in






Wax around 3 months in






Without sounding rude I think you need to read up a little on Opticoat/Optiguard



CraigQQ said:


> Sorry Matt but Zaino is is no way close in terms of longevity to Opti-guard, opti-coat or any of the other nano sealants.
> 
> Niether does it, nor collinite offer the protection of a hard clear coat style nano coating (quartz or resin based)
> 
> As Gordon says, Lee is probably your best option if you really want opti-guard..


Thank you craig i am sure there are some detailer closer to the op who could use opticoat 2.0 which is not far of optiguard cheers again.


----------



## rjberry (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.

Sorry for sounding ignorant, but what is the difference between Opti-coat, Opti-coat 2 and Opti-guard?

I've seen all mentioned around other posts but I'm a bit lost!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Opti-coat and Opti-coat 2.0 are the same just some miss the 2.0 off avaliable to anyone

Opti-Guard is the original version only for Pro use only


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Opti-Coat 2 is available for mere mortals eg the public whereas Opti-Guard is only available from certain detailers. As I understand it, Opti-Coat is easier to apply in that it has a longer cure time than Opti-Guard, so if you go wrong it is easier to fix. 

Opti-Coat was upgraded several years ago to Opti-Coat 2. I suspect there is a larger group of detailers who can apply Opti-Coat for you, if you wish.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

BespokeCarCare said:


> This Guy is on hear and my service and warranty offer is nothing like a dealers and the fact is I don't have to offer any warranty I do it of my own back I think says it all.
> 
> Zanio is a good sealant but no mar resistance or durability levels of optiguard or a good few other ceramic sealants I am afraid
> 
> ...


Lee

Apologies if I sounded rude, that wasn't my intention.

To clarify - I agree that Collinite will start to fade after around 4 months with daily use and weekly washes if not topped up but will easily last a year with a couple of top ups. In my opinion a year is around the maximum time a car should be left without being clayed, polished and totally fresh protection applied.

How about this - I'll give Opti-guard a try. Can anyone recommend a supplier?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> .....How about this - I'll give Opti-guard a try. Can anyone recommend a supplier?


According to Optimum, http://optimumcarcare.com/distributers.php the UK distributers are Clean Your Car, Elite, I4Detailing, Motorgeek and Detailed Obsession


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Lee
> 
> Apologies if I sounded rude, that wasn't my intention.
> 
> ...


a quick detailer that starts to fade after a week will last a year if your topping it up :wall:

Opti-Guard can only be sourced from optimum usa themselves, Opti-Coat 2.0 which lee says is very similar, just cures slower.
I normally get mine from i4detailing.co.uk but there are other suppliers.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Lee
> 
> Apologies if I sounded rude, that wasn't my intention.
> 
> ...


No Problem Matt

Opti-Guard has to come from america you have to sign waiver etc

but try Opticoat 2.0 links to who sells it lowejackson has put makes sure it stays dry for 12 hours after application and i think you will be happy.


----------

